# Ace Hardware



## chopsaw (Sep 17, 2021)

Ordered a small painters scaffold online and had it shipped free to the store . Got the notice that it was ready for pickup and noticed that I had picked the wrong location . No big deal , just a bit farther drive . Got to the store  , walked in and the whole southwest corner was FULL of smoking  and grilling  stuff . 
Weber and Traeger  grills . Whole wall of Weber accessories . B&B and Lumberjack  charcoal . Briquettes and lump . From comp to everyday use . 
Bags upon bags of charcoal and Traeger pellets .  Shelves full of sauces and rubs . Grill cleaning spray and scrapers . At this point I'm not even thinking about why I was there . 
He also had a wall full of wood chunks and chips . My favorite brand from Chigger Creek . Comes out of Macon Missouri . So I walked over to grab some chunks and there it was , 






Didn't need any pellets , but nice to know he carries them . 
I did grab a couple bags of wood chunks . Should have snagged a bag of chips . The chips are small and work great mixed with pellets in a tube . 









This guy had some stock for outdoor cooking . Nice set up too . I bet the area was 30 x 30  . 
I'll be going back soon . 



 mosparky
  if you're interested he's on the corner of Willot and Jungermann  . Same plaza as Erio's pizza . 
If you haven't tried Erio's , you should . Great pizza .


----------



## TomCrump (Sep 17, 2021)

For years, Ace was my favorite modeling hobby shop. The place is full of items that can easily be adapted for RC modeling.

As I moved on to smoking meats, I began to notice that they are also the best BBQ store in my area.

Thanks for bringing attention to them. It should aid anyone who is not aware.


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Sep 17, 2021)

Late summer watch for clearance sales.
It's when I stock up on sweet wood chunks and marked down accessories.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 17, 2021)

TomCrump said:


> I began to notice that they are also the best BBQ store in my area.


Yup . My Weber Performer Deluxe came from Ace Hardware back in 2006 . 
I could walk around in there all day . They closed the one by me when Lowes and HomeDepot moved in a block down the street . 
This was a happy accident being directed to this store . I'll make the trip back there for sure .


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Sep 17, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Yup . My Weber Performer Deluxe came from Ace Hardware back in 2006 .
> I could walk around in there all day . They closed the one by me when Lowes and HomeDepot moved in a block down the street .
> This was a happy accident being directed to this store . I'll make the trip back there for sure .


Amazing the stuff you find there when ya start sniffing around the aisles.. Especially helpful clever gadgets for the RV. Unique sink stoppers, towel hangers, storage items.


----------



## ravenclan (Sep 17, 2021)

Dive Bar Casanova said:


> Late summer watch for clearance sales.
> It's when I stock up on sweet wood chunks and marked down accessories.



Dive Bar,

I also do the same thing hit up three stores last year and got more chips, pellets and wood chunks to last plus all the different sauces and dry rubs from all over. I was like a kid in a candy store!
My wife will not let me go there alone any more


----------



## D.W. (Sep 17, 2021)

Yeah the Ace here in town and the one 8 miles up I-80 have amazing selection of everything Q as you mention. The one up the road usually has my favorite lump charcoal - kamado Joe's big block - they sell out of it often, and I can't find it anywhere else.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 17, 2021)

D.W. said:


> - kamado Joe's big block -


He had bags of that there . I just checked the web page , you can order what you need and have them ship it to the store .


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 17, 2021)

The best thing about Ace is they are usually locally owned and operated. I like supporting people over big box stores when I can.


----------



## zwiller (Sep 17, 2021)

Thanks for the heads up Rich.  I want to pickup more pellets.  Semi Local Ace is small but well stocked.  A little farther drive and much bigger store.


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Sep 17, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> The best thing about Ace is they are usually locally owned and operated. I like supporting people over big box stores when I can.


And pre assembly is available at no extra cost.
The more propane the owner of our Ace buys the better deal he gets from the supplier so right before delivery he rolls out onto the shoulder of the road a 1/3 off per gallon sign to make room in his tanks for the delivery.


----------



## thirdeye (Sep 17, 2021)

I went into an Ace in Miles City Montana that had a huge Bbq section right down to  Kosmos and Blues Hog products.  Heads up on Amazn  pellets.... They are $5 at Tractor Supply.


----------



## motocrash (Sep 17, 2021)

Ditto on my local Ace in the BBQ department. They are also the biggest gun dealer in the area.
I try to stay out of there $$$


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 17, 2021)

That is cool!
I haven’t been in an Ace hardware in years. I guess I should go check out the one in town here.
Al


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 17, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> I haven’t been in an Ace hardware in years.


Same here Al . When they closed the one close to me I started going to True Value in old town . It's  a cool store . Old building . They still weigh out nails and stuff like that . Old fashion hardware store . 
I remember now what Ace is like . Yesterday was the first time in 10 or more years I've been in one .


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 17, 2021)

That's Great Rich!!
Gotta make that kinda mistake more often!!
Worked Great !

Bear


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 17, 2021)

Our local Ace has a fair selection as well but not that extensive. I know the manager so he makes sure to keep the B&B lump stocked at all times lol. Also calls with heads up on sales. Amazing what a little pulled pork will do haha.


----------



## Murdy (Sep 17, 2021)

The one down the road from me (Chicago suburbs) also has Big Green Egg on the floor.


----------



## Colin1230 (Sep 17, 2021)

There are three Ace Hardware stores within reasonable driving distance from me and all are very well stocked.


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 17, 2021)

Just drove past an ace hardware and there is a line of cars out onto the road y’all must be spreading to word. Someone might want to set up a meat stand at the exit.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 17, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> The best thing about Ace is they are usually locally owned and operated. I like supporting people over big box stores when I can.


You bet . I'm not looking for a deal . I made a good wage when I worked , and had health care and a pension . I'll pay a couple bucks extra to support an independent owner who takes care of his employees any day of the week .


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 17, 2021)

Murdy said:


> has Big Green Egg on the floor.


This guy did too . It's been so long since I've been to an Ace hardware   it just took me by surprise . Heck last time I was in one  I don't think half of the stuff he had was even a thing yet . Lol .


----------



## Carbon1960 (Sep 17, 2021)

I’m pretty happy with Ace. Not sure if you folks ever had an Orchard Supply Hardware store, but Ace has filled the niche between the big box and the local store. Their prices are decent and selection Is good, the website works well for showing in-stock and ship-to-store or home. They carry quality brands and the bigger stores have a BBQ section that no one else can rival.


----------



## thirdeye (Sep 17, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> You bet . I'm not looking for a deal . I made a good wage when I worked , and had health care and a pension . I'll pay a couple bucks extra to support an independent owner who takes care of his employees any day of the week .


My Ace is locally owned and they train the employees extremely well.  I stopped by my ace early Summer for some fittings and asked one of the gals where the compression fittings were.... she said 1/4" for an evap cooler?  Are you running copper or poly?  About $4 later I was good to go.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 17, 2021)

We have Ace and a True value hardware. 
At Ace the employees stay up by the door and pounce on you when you come in. Kinda irritating to me sometimes because I’m a savvy guy who knows what he is there to get, but it’s also sometimes nice I’m always polite about it.

The True Value is a little more layed back but still very helpful plus they have a small engine repair shop so nice to swing in and grab maintenance items for my Husky saws.


----------



## thirdeye (Sep 17, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> We have Ace and a True value hardware.
> At Ace the employees stay up by the door and pounce on you when you come in. Kinda irritating to me sometimes because I’m a savvy guy who knows what he is there to get, but it’s also sometimes nice I’m always polite about it.
> 
> The True Value is a little more layed back but still very helpful plus they have a small engine repair shop so nice to swing in and grab maintenance items for my Husky saws.


Pounce is the right word, but if you are a regular, or you point and just say "I need some carriage bolts", they leave you alone.   Now, my buddy "Plumber Gus" on the other hand is in there 3 or 4 times a day and they just leave an open ticket for him because he buys more than he might need, then just returns what he didn't use.  Then he starts the same deal tomorrow.


----------



## MJB05615 (Sep 17, 2021)

Sounds good Rich.  We have 3 Ace's nearby and I've been to 2 of them, and they have a good stock.  Fate took you there.


----------



## mosparky (Sep 18, 2021)

chopsaw
 , yeah I have been in there and he definitely has the Que stuff. Unfortunately I was there for Something (can't remember what now) that I would consider basic hardware item and struck out. 2 more items on separate trips with same results. 3 trips, 3 strikes...done. not likely to go back.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 18, 2021)

mosparky said:


> 3 trips, 3 strikes


Yeah , they can all be like that . If you need 3 they have 2 .


----------



## D.W. (Sep 18, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> He had bags of that there . I just checked the web page , you can order what you need and have them ship it to the store .


Had no idea! Thank you for the heads up


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 18, 2021)

D.W. said:


> Thank you for the heads up


It worked great . I had a copy of the transaction , and my order was up behind the counter . Showed the receipt to the gal grabbed the box and off I went . That was after looking at all the BBQ goodies .


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 19, 2021)

Nice find and a great heads up.

Warren


----------



## xbubblehead (Sep 21, 2021)

I'm not impressed.  Yeah they have a few top-end grills including Big Green Egg but not so much for the commoner who is on a budget.  I easily beat Ace's prices at other local big-box hardware stores and have more success finding what I need as well.  Before our local hardware store joined the Ace system they stocked all the stuff our local houses needed for maintenance, not so much now.  They do have a small engine repair center that appears to be decent, I've never used it though so don't know much about it.


----------



## forktender (Sep 21, 2021)

xbubblehead said:


> I'm not impressed.  Yeah they have a few top-end grills including Big Green Egg but not so much for the commoner who is on a budget.  I easily beat Ace's prices at other local big-box hardware stores and have more success finding what I need as well.  Before our local hardware store joined the Ace system they stocked all the stuff our local houses needed for maintenance, not so much now.  They do have a small engine repair center that appears to be decent, I've never used it though so don't know much about it.


Your Ace doesn't price match? The two that I shop at price match and beat the price by at least 5% often 15% if you shop there a lot, and they know you.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Sep 21, 2021)

I'm glad y'all have good luck with Ace. The one in Hinsdale, IL is not well stocked, and the employees don't know what they carry or how anything works. They own several other businesses. My theory is they are getting you in the door to sell you on other services.

The one in Clarendon Hills is a bit better, to be fair.


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 21, 2021)

Love Ace. They also have free shipping on orders sent to the store.  Tons of Q supplies online and they will keep them in stock if ask to down here.  The rewards program is also nice with multiple coupons monthly.


----------



## forktender (Sep 22, 2021)

My local Ace, both of them carry a bunch of rubs, sauces, injections,  deep fry batters and pickled chili peppers and pickles. Along with a great grill and smoker parts area Weber grills, pellet poopers, drums, Big green eggs, Green Mountain pellet grills, Blackstone griddles. And an awesome charcoal, pellet and flavor wood selection. It's by far the best store we have in our town for smoking and cook'in out, way better than Home Depot, Lowes, Walmart or Dick's.


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Sep 22, 2021)

Ace is a hardware retailers cooperative. Your local store is subject to what that local owner wants to sell.

Out here after July 4th BBQ and lawn care items go on sale and by Oct that floor space is occupied by Halloween and Christmas products.
Then as the season starts flirting with warmer weather BBQ and lawn care displays start to reappear.

These veggy and pre-sliced sausage Teflon smoking baskets were expensive out here and I balked at buying them. Then finally went on half price sale at Ace.






They've since come down in price considerably. I think maybe $20 on Amazon.

Amazon is rarely overnight delivery around these parts anymore. Lucky to get something in a week or two if at all. So the Local ACE comes in handy.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 22, 2021)

Thanks for the like Dive Bar Casanova I appreciate.

Warren


----------

